# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  τσιμπηματα στα ποδια-

## lilium

Παιδια εχει κανεισ τσιμπηματα στο ποδι?Στο ενα ομως.εχω ψαχτει σε νευρολογο και μου λεει αγχος.Τα τελευταια χρονια εχω πολλα συμπτωματα και το κακο ειναι οτι οταν με πιανουν κρατανε μερες, ισως επειδη τα δινω σημασια.Εχω κανει και μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι και στον αυχενα.Το μονο που εχω ειναι 2 κηλες.Δε ξερω εδω και 2 χρονια φοβαμαι μια συγκεκριμενη ασθενεια.Ολεσ οι σκεψεις μου περιστρεφονται γυρω απο τη σκληρυνση.Α και τα χαπια που παιρνω εδω και εναν ,μηνα δεν κανουν τιποτα(cipralex).Aυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι ολα τα αισθανομαι απ την αριστερη πλευρα.

----------


## Αόρατος...

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αργούν να δράσουν, δεν είναι σαν τα ηρεμιστικά που δρουν σε λίγα λεπτά, μην αγχώνεσαι και ακολούθησε την φαρμακευτική αγωγή του γιατρού σου.
Παλιότερα, πριν 3-4 χρόνια, είχα μουδιάσματα στους μηρούς, όχι τσιμπήματα, ελάχιστες όμως φορές, απ΄ότι θυμάμαι τα είχα και στους δύο μηρούς.

----------


## nasia80

Ανηκω στην ιδια κατηγορια με εσενα!Ειναι κι εμενα η "αγαπημενη" μου ασθενεια η σκλυρυνση και συντομα θα κανω μανητικη!Εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα , ( στο μυαλο μου τουλαχιστον σιγουρα ) και ο νευρολογος ειπε πως ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να μου περασουν οι ιδες και τα ψυχοσωματικα , ειναι να κανω την εξεταση.Μουδιαζω στο προσωπο ,μονο αριστερα , στην πλατη αριστερα , στα χερια και στα ποδια!Εχω ζαλαδες , τρεμει ο αυχενας που οποτε το θυμαται , νιωθω το καφαλι μου βαρυ και οι μυες μου κανουν αποτομα μικρα τιναγματακια που και που.Φανταζομαι πως κανεις κι εσυ το λαθος να ψαχνεις τα συμπτωματα στο Internet?Εμενα κατα καιρους μου εχει περασει απο το μυαλο πως εχω οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις!

----------


## lilium

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΣΙΑ,ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ....ΟΝΤΩΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ, ΕΧΩ 2 ΚΗΛΕΣ.Η ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ, ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΗΣ...ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΓΑ Η ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ.ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Η ΜΑΓΝ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ. ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΑ....

----------


## Fleur

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ουτε εσύ Νάσια!!!!!! Βρε κοριτσια οι γιατροι και μια μικρη μικρη αμφιβολια να ειχαν θα αφηναν ενα παραθυρακι....οταν ο αλλος σου λεει δεν εχεις τιποτα δεν διακινδυνευει να φανει ασχετος στα ματια σου. Εκλογίκευση, κομμενο το ιντερνετ (εγω βρήκα την υγεια μου). Να σας πω ενα κόλπο που με βοηθησε;;; οταν με επιανε εμμονη εκανα δυο στηλες σε ενα χαρτί και εγραφα τα λογικα και τα παραλογα....τον παραλογο εαυτο μου και τον λογικό...δοκιμαστε το δουλευει....

----------


## nasia80

> ΝΑΙ ΝΑΣΙΑ,ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ....ΟΝΤΩΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ, ΕΧΩ 2 ΚΗΛΕΣ.Η ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ, ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΗΣ...ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΓΑ Η ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ.ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Η ΜΑΓΝ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ. ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΑ....


Αχ!Εγω να δεις πως μου το ευχομαι!Μερικες φορες που ειμαι ηρεμη και βλεπω τα πραγματα λογικα , γελαω μονη μου για ολες τις χαζομαρες που σκεφτομαι.Χθες πχ μουδιαζε το μετωπο μου και δεν ενιωθα καλα.Καποια στιγμη νομιζα οτι θα παθω ανευρισμα!Πως μου ηρθε μονο ενας Θεος ξερει!Οταν επαθα λοιπον την κριση μου και ηρεμησα , εβαλα θερμομετρο και ειχα δεκατακια.Οχι οτι δεν αναρωτηθηκα τι μπορει να εχω και παρουσιαστηκαν δεκατα , αλλα το ξεπερασα συντομα.Σημερα το σκεφτομαι και γελαω , αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη πως αν το ξαναπαθω ,κατι παρομοιο θα σκεφτω!
Το ασχημο για εμενα ειναι πως μεσα απο τετοιες σκεψεις ,εστω και λιγων ή πολλων λεπτων , θεωρω τον εαυτον μου ανικανο να κανει και να μεγαλωσει σωστα ενα παιδακι , που πολυ θα ηθελα.Δεν ξερω , φοβαμαι πως θα το τρεχω κι αυτο με το παραμικρο στους γιατρους και θα το κανω σαν εμενα!Ελπιζω να το ξεπερασω και τελοσπαντων , καλα να΄μαστε  :Embarrassment:  και θα δειξει!

----------


## voman

Nasia80 και lilium (και λοιπή παρέα φυσικά  :Smile:  καλησπέρα.

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και εδω -->  μία από τα ίδια και εγώ!!!! Και φυσικά όλα στην αριστερή μεριά. Τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες είχα και κάτι καινούργιο!!!! Κάτι σαν εσωτερικό μούδιασμα στο αριστερό μάγουλο μέχρι και όλο τον αριστερό λαιμό.!!! 

Έχω κάνει και μαγνητική στο κεφάλι και στον αυχένα! (στο κεφάλι καθαρή και στον αυχένα 2 κήλες από ένα ατύχημα που είχα) Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω! έχω και εγώ τον φόβο για την ίδια αρρώστια!!! 

Μάλλον άγχος θα είναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω!!!! Έχω πάει σε 3 νευρολόγους και όλοι μου λένε ότι είμαι καλά!!! Είμαι όμως;;;

----------


## lilium

το αλλο με το τοτο το ακουσες?εκανα και μαγν στη σπονδυλικη στηλη.οποτε ειδαμε κεφαλι, αυχενα,και αναμενεται και ο θωρακας.ειμαι τραγικη.αλλα παλι καλα,να πιστεψω οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο.αλλα γινεται ολη μερα καθε μερα για εναν μηνα και απ τη μια μερια?Ομοιοπαθεις ειμαστε, α και τι συμπτωση εχω και εγω 2 κηλεσ στον αυχενα.Σου ειπε κανεις αν μπορουν τα μουδιασματα σταποδια να ναι απο κει?Γιατι συνηθως τα χερια επηρεαζονται.Η μια μου κηλη μαλιστα προκαλει εντονα πιεστικα φαινομ στο νωτιαιο σωληνα..Τι πεταγμα χρονων και χρηματων.Καλα δε θα κλαιω για τα λεφτα,αλλα αν φυγουν ετσι τα νιατα μας?και μια μερα δεν εχουμε νοσησει απο τιποτα και μας χτυπησει καιμια βαρια καταθλιψη απο οσα δε ζησαμε?

----------


## Σουέλ

καλησπερα.ειναι η δευτερη φορα που γραφω στο forum.μολις επεσα στο αγαπημενο μου θεμα!!!έχω/είχα όλων των ειδων τους πονους!αυτο με την αριστερη πλευρα είναι όντως απο τα πιο δυνατα!φυσικα και δεν είναι τιποτα παθολογικο!μην αγχωνεσαι/αγχωνεστε!

----------


## lilium

στελλα πονους οχι μουδιασματ ε?

----------


## Σουέλ

και πονους και μουδιασματα.που πονας ακριβως?

----------


## lilium

δε ποναω.εδω ακι 1μηνα νιωθω τσιμπηματα ολη την ωρα στο αριστερο ποδι απ το γονατο και κατω.εσυ?α πολλες φορες με καιει και η πλατη και ποναω αλλα εχω κηλκες στον αυχενα.εσυ τι νιωθεις?

----------


## Σουέλ

εχω τσιμπηματα δηλαδη μικρα πονακια στο χερι τον αυχενα και το ποδι. το καψιμο είναι ενα κλασσικο συμπτωμα (για μενα) κρισης πανικου παλια το παθαινα συνεχεια.το ποδι μου μουδιαζει και συχνα εχω πονουε σε διαφορα σημεια. απο φαρμακα παιρνεις μονο cipralex?πρωτη φορα παιρνεις φαρμακα?

----------


## lilium

οχι.επαιρνα και περυσι.εσυ?σου φευγουν τα συμπτ.με τα χαπια?εμενα οχι

----------


## Σουέλ

εμενα το cipralex δεν με ειχε βοηθησει και πολυ. παλια τα συμπτωματα ειχαν υποχωρησει με αλλο ομως φαρμακο. κανα αγχολυτικο/ηρεμιστικο παιρνεις?

----------


## Σουέλ

εστειλα πριν ενα μηνυμα δεν ξερω αν βγηκε δεν το βλεπω.δεν ξερω να το χειριζομαι το θεμα forum ειμαι ασχετη.που να πατησω για να απαντησω?
το βρηκα μαλλον. καλα γατα ειμαι...

----------


## lilium

καλημερα στελλα.παιρνω ζαναξ τισ τελευταιες μερες.....ολη μερα μουδιαζεις?

----------


## voman

> το αλλο με το τοτο το ακουσες?εκανα και μαγν στη σπονδυλικη στηλη.οποτε ειδαμε κεφαλι, αυχενα,και αναμενεται και ο θωρακας.ειμαι τραγικη.αλλα παλι καλα,να πιστεψω οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο.αλλα γινεται ολη μερα καθε μερα για εναν μηνα και απ τη μια μερια?Ομοιοπαθεις ειμαστε, α και τι συμπτωση εχω και εγω 2 κηλεσ στον αυχενα.Σου ειπε κανεις αν μπορουν τα μουδιασματα σταποδια να ναι απο κει?Γιατι συνηθως τα χερια επηρεαζονται.Η μια μου κηλη μαλιστα προκαλει εντονα πιεστικα φαινομ στο νωτιαιο σωληνα..Τι πεταγμα χρονων και χρηματων.Καλα δε θα κλαιω για τα λεφτα,αλλα αν φυγουν ετσι τα νιατα μας?και μια μερα δεν εχουμε νοσησει απο τιποτα και μας χτυπησει καιμια βαρια καταθλιψη απο οσα δε ζησαμε?


Έλα ντε!
Η βλακεία είναι ότι αν τελικά όντως δεν έχουμε τίποτα, στο τέλος θα πάθουμε τίποτα από το πολύ άγχος! 
Να σου κάνω άλλες 2 ερωτήσεις να δούμε αν συμπίπτουμε... για εγκυκλοπεδικούς λόγους!!!!
Έχεις μαύρα σφραγγίσματα στα δόντια; Αν ναι πόσα; εγώ έχω καμια 15αρα.
Όταν ξαπλώνεις νιώθεις κάτι σαν "εσωτερικό τρέμουλο";

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τσιμπιματα ατα ποδια νιωθω πολλες φορες οταν εχω πολυ αγχος...οπως και μουδιασματα....σε σημειο που πηγαινα να πατησω κατω και επεφτα γιατι δεν το αισθανομουνα καν!!! πιο εντονα τα ειχα στις κρισεις πανικου...

----------


## lilium

LACRYMOSA ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ....ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΗΓΕς ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ?ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΩ 2 ΚΗΛΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΠΑΤΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΩΤΙΑΙΟ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ.
Η ΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ....ΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΕΙ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΟ...ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ...ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 2ΜΗΝΕΣ.
ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ.
ΕΣΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΣΟΥΝ?

----------


## oneofthosedays

καλημερααα λιλιουμ διεγραψε κανενα μηνυμα στα προσωπικα δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις αλλα εχεις πολλα λεει..:P

----------


## lilium

πως διαγραφονται τα μηνυματα oneofhosedays?

----------


## lilium

το βρηκααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> LACRYMOSA ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ....ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΗΓΕς ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ?ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΩ 2 ΚΗΛΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΠΑΤΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΩΤΙΑΙΟ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ.
> Η ΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ....ΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΕΙ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΟ...ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ...ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 2ΜΗΝΕΣ.
> ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ.
> ΕΣΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΣΟΥΝ?


ναι εχω παει σε γιατρο....λογω του αγχους τα παθαινω ολα αυτα εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη......κρισεις πανικου ειναι οταν κανεις καποιο επεισοδιο με εντονα σωματικα και ψυχικα συμπτωματα λογω αγχους πχ αρχιζεις και ωιωθεις τρεμουλο, ναυτια, ζαλαδα, σε πιανει ταχυπαλμια, βουιζουν τα αυτια σου, δεν μπορεις να σταθεις, ιδρωτας, καψιμο στο στηθος και ενιοτε νιωθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη οτι πεθαινεις..(εγω το ενιωθα αυτο πολυ εντονα)....τα συμπτωματα βεβαια διαφερουν απο ατομο σε ατομο αλλοι κοποια τα εχουν πιο εντονα αλλοι οχι.....ελπιζω να το περιεγραψα καλα χεχεχ....στο internet αμα ψαξεις θα βρεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για τις κρισεις πανικου....δεν το αισθανομουν καθε μερα το μουδιασμα.....τωρα που σταματησαν οι κρισεις πανικου το νιωθω μονο οταν με πιανει πολυ εντονο αγχος.....επαιρνα αγχολυτικα πολυ καιρο τωρα πλεον παιρνω μονο οταν δεν παει αλλο..

----------

